Ask HN: What do you think about FB new UX? - kevindeasis
======
nwienert
I think everyone on HN hates it but so far it’s quite clearly an improvement.

They didn’t go too far with spacing, consistency is way up, generally
everything feels like it’s using the same standard set of widgets.

It feels in a weird way just a little slow. I’m not sure why, I even thought
maybe it’s my Chrome or something. I noticed hovering a list item had what
felt like a small delay. Turns out it was just the animation they used to fade
in/out. I think they messed that up (fade in should be near instant or else it
feels laggy).

That said, as a UX specialized dev, I appreciate it overall. Don’t like
Facebook or even use the app much, but the design and tech are better overall.

------
phillipseamore
I really hate that the left sidebar goes away when you are looking at groups
on desktop! Other UX aspects haven't bugged me much and I've had the new
version for a few weeks. The performance is considerably worse than the
previous, including tab crashes in Chrome.

------
rdtwo
It’s not good but significantly less bad than before. As the product the pain
of use has diminished

------
ohpls
Any screenshots for people who don't use Facebook anymore?

------
knoebber
dark mode is nice

~~~
mixmastamyk
I'm finding the dark mode of recent sites not as good as the Dark Mode
extension I use. Specifically the new stack exchange and now this facebook.

What they get wrong is making the background too bright, and often with a blue
tinge. Not what I want in my dark mode, folks! Should never be brighter than
#333.

